# Liquid calcium..



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hiya, Can anyone recommend a tried and tested liquid calcium?
Ive found Vetark Zolcal-D which has magnesium and D3 added and also have found t-Rex Bone aid liquid..

Im thinking ill go for the Vetark zolcal. It is for a Juvi Leo with suspected MBD. Any helpful info will be great!! lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone? :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

TBH we use the t-rex, as do many other leo breeders, seems to do the trick well when used in conjuction with a good diet.

Good luck


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> TBH we use the t-rex, as do many other leo breeders, seems to do the trick well when used in conjuction with a good diet.
> 
> Good luck


Cheers Tony! lol, you've been a fountain of knowledge for me this week, you must think me a right plank! your a star :no1:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

No way, at least you ask, many others dont.

All the time in the world for real keepers who try and do take advice.

keep me updated


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> No way, at least you ask, many others dont.
> 
> All the time in the world for real keepers who try and do take advice.
> 
> keep me updated


Will do! He had a few waxies last night covered in calci dust and has been munching down lots of mealies too, so Its a great sign that hes stuffing his face :2thumb: might eat me out of house and home if he keeps this up :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> TBH we use the t-rex, as do many other leo breeders, seems to do the trick well when used in conjuction with a good diet.
> 
> Good luck


 
hi sorry to but in but do you put this in there water or give it to them by mouth like once a week or somethin??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

It can be used in water, but in bad cases I use orally, dose depends on the animal involved.

For a small leo, I try 2 drops every 3 days.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> It can be used in water, but in bad cases I use orally, dose depends on the animal involved.
> 
> For a small leo, I try 2 drops every 3 days.


Do you continue till improvement is seen Tony? Or it it for a specified length of time? dont want to overdose the little guy lol, and do i continue with my 5 days calcium dusting, 2 days nutrobal dusting as i do for all my geckos?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Do you continue till improvement is seen Tony? Or it it for a specified length of time? dont want to overdose the little guy lol, and do i continue with my 5 days calcium dusting, 2 days nutrobal dusting as i do for all my geckos?


what would happen if a leo got too much cal, would it make it ill or affect its bones??


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> what would happen if a leo got too much cal, would it make it ill or affect its bones??


Well Im not sure... in a human high doses are fatal... im guessing the same with an animal, possibly even worse as they have smaller bodies thus take less time to overdose them


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I normally use it for around a week, then leave a week to asses any changes.

Yes I also carry on with dusting, and gut loading the prey insects

I also leave a small dish of calcium powder in the viv.

Leos dont use the calcium in its natural form, they combine it with the vit d3 to enable them to lay it down in the bones. The body will process what it needs then pass out the rest. Its unlikely that you would overdose if used as above, esp with poorly leos.

As always though, if you have any worry about administering medication of any kind, or think they may be having an adverse reaction, get the animal to a proper vet.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm interested to know if people who suspect MBD also increase the amount of D3 offered? surely piling in lots of calcium on its own will have less effect than combining it with increased D3?

Also for whoever asked, too much clacium along with D3 causes leaching of calcium from the bones and calcification of organ systems resulting in MBD like symptoms.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is zolcal ok for leos?? i know it isnt ok for cresties as they cannot convert/process the d3 in it? bone aid is fine for cresties though, so maybe bone aid would be good for leos too?

i might be completely wrong though...... am at work so cant take the time to go look but a friend lost a couple of cresties due to givin them zolcal as they couldnt process the d3 in it, dunno if that applies for leos though?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

missk said:


> i'm interested to know if people who suspect MBD also increase the amount of D3 offered? surely piling in lots of calcium on its own will have less effect than combining it with increased D3?
> 
> Also for whoever asked, too much clacium along with D3 causes leaching of calcium from the bones and calcification of organ systems resulting in MBD like symptoms.


That depends on what is the underlaying cause. Vit d3 itself is then processed within the body to produce a version of d3 (cant remember off the top of my head its name) 

Its this thats produced by the UV reactive cells under the skin of other reptiles. Of course in leos, this is not made naturally, but produced from the d3 in the diet, which is why its importand to keep up with the vit dusting as well.

I have always been under the impression that leaching calcium from the bones was a result of to little calcium, thus resulting in soft bones, not to much, but I may be wrong.

I cant see how calcified organs can produce MBD symptoms, after all, its a bone disorder, but again, I could be wrong.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is bone aid no good?
> 
> is zolcal ok for leos?? i know it isnt ok for cresties as they cannot convert the d3 in it? bone aid is fine for cresties though, so maybe bone aid would be good for leos too?


Bone aid is the T-rex one that Tony has recommended, I just thought I would check before purchasing the wrong one, thought maybe the extras in zolcal may have been beneficial, but at the end of the day I give nutrobal on two days of the week anyway which has d3 in so should be plenty enough in his diet to make the calcium beneficial.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is zolcal ok for leos?? i know it isnt ok for cresties as they cannot convert/process the d3 in it? bone aid is fine for cresties though, so maybe bone aid would be good for leos too?
> 
> i might be completely wrong though...... am at work so cant take the time to go look but a friend lost a couple of cresties due to givin them zolcal as they couldnt process the d3 in it, dunno if that applies for leos though?


 
I dont know as I have never used the Zolcal product.

Leos can process D3, but unsure if the format it is in zolcal is different. 

Would have to take professional advice on that.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

purejurrasic said:


> That depends on what is the underlaying cause. Vit d3 itself is then processed within the body to produce a version of d3 (cant remember off the top of my head its name)
> 
> Its this thats produced by the UV reactive cells under the skin of other reptiles. Of course in leos, this is not made naturally, but produced from the d3 in the diet, which is why its importand to keep up with the vit dusting as well.
> 
> ...


It is the leaching of the calcium which causes the same symptoms, not the organ calcification. clacium ends up being leached because hypercalcemia causes other minerals to be out of balance and leads to inability to metabolise the calcium properly.


----------

